# Outboard Jets in sand?



## Paddler (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm looking for info/experience with Jet outboards used on shallow sandy/silty rivers and creeks.
I'm very aware of how well they perform on shallow boulder and rock based streams.

I have a few good fishing flows near me with predominately sand bottoms. Instead of trying to miss boulders and rocks, these flows are full of downed timber and logs. I use a 25 hp prop now and have bent one aluminum prop. I'm always wanting to go further upstream but this involves crossing several shallow areas around a foot deep during low flows.

The shallow stronger current areas do have some rock mixed in with the sand but the sand is ever present. 

I've been thinking of either building a cage for the prop or getting a small Jet if it would handle the sand.

Any of you guys run a jet over sand?


----------



## Ranchero50 (Nov 17, 2013)

According to the jet ski guys about the worse thing that will happen is your liner will wear faster if you are plowing up a sandy wake.


----------



## lowe1648 (Nov 18, 2013)

One of the stretches I fish on the st croix is all sand. It will wear out your liner fast if you are actually running shallow enough to be pumping sand. A light boat being well balanced won't pump sand in 6" on plane. A stainless impeller will take a lot more abuse then a aluminum. I was going through atleast one liner and impeller a season and switched to stainless impeller this spring. It has held up through one liner and doesn't show any wear other then a few rock chips.


----------



## Paddler (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys. It appears a Jet may work for me.

Few places would ever be less than 8 inches even in low water periods. 

No way would I get rid of my prop since it works excellent for the majority of my fishing. But, I'd like to add a jet just for a couple local flows.

I'll keep the liner and stainless impeller in mind if I decide to go that route.

I'll be watching craigslist.

Thanks again.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Nov 21, 2013)

For a second, I thought maybe me and you were fishing the same water! My jet does just fine in those conditions. In ~12" of water you will suck sand on the hole shot and while idling. 

Keep an eye on the pisser, plan on a shorter life span for your water pump impeller.....same with using prop in shallow sandy conditions.


----------



## Paddler (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks RBO.


----------

